# Redgum Dadgum! Every once in a while.....



## FLQuacker (Feb 23, 2020)

There's probably about a 20% yield rate on any of this I've played with, from sawing to finish product. You lose on every resaw....you lose on stabilizing...you lose on turning. But every once in a while you get one done!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 23, 2020)

That’s going to be a beautiful call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2020)

Very nice looking call Wayne!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 23, 2020)

Ray D said:


> That’s going to be a beautiful call.



Most aggravating wood I've ever messed with! But...this one has siblings :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 23, 2020)

Did you get out to scout this weekend? We put out cameras on the place we drew but the winds made it difficult to hear anything. Water seems to be dropping so that’s a plus.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 23, 2020)

We've been stuck in the big city for a week...hope to get back up end of the week.


----------



## myingling (Feb 23, 2020)

nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 24, 2020)

You'd have much better luck with sweet gum, but I'm unsure if it'd make a good wood for calls.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 24, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> You'd have much better luck with sweet gum, but I'm unsure if it'd make a good wood for calls.



Same tree Karl. "REDGUM" is just an older tree that has aged red heartwood. Interlocked grain which is horrible acting when drying.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 24, 2020)

Last one for now of the red gum. 

I'll quit and move on while I'm ahead!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 24, 2020)

Wayne, Wayne, Wayne........... seriously, gorgeous calls!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 24, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Wayne, Wayne, Wayne........... seriously, gorgeous calls!!



Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2020)

Is that a dadgum redgum soundboard under glass ... gorgeous


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 25, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Is that a dadgum redgum soundboard under glass ... gorgeous



It is....under crystal


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 25, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Same tree Karl. "REDGUM" is just an older tree that has aged red heartwood. Interlocked grain which is horrible acting when drying.



Oh, thought you were talking about a different redgum wood (Eucalyptus) since you were having so much cracking issues. I say this because I've had good luck turning sweetgum/red gum bowls and platters without cracks. Turkey call blanks are much smaller so I'm surprised to read about your unfortunate luck. How are you drying it?

-Karl 

PS. Another name for red gum is "poor man's walnut" which I I think this beautiful wood deserves a better name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 26, 2020)

@Karl_TN Air drying...most of what little I see commercially processed for turning seems to come from vacuum kilns. Least that's what Ive gathered.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 26, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> @Karl_TN Air drying...most of what little I see commercially processed for turning seems to come from vacuum kilns. Least that's what Ive gathered.



Consider building a drying kiln using an old freezer or dishwasher. If you don't have room for a small kiln then another solution would be to try to soak your call blanks in a sealed container of DNA (De-natured Alcohol) for one to two weeks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

